# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرایط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری ۱۳۹۵ + دانلود دفترچه

## elm10

بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور و همچنين ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نام از روز دوشنبه مورخ 19/11/94 (نوزدهم‌ بهمن ماه 1394) آغاز مي‌شود و در پايان‌ وقت‌ روز چهار‌شنبه مورخ 28/11/1394 (بيست و هشتم بهمن ماه‌ 1394) پايان‌ مي‌پذيرد؛ لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر براساس توضيحات ذيل براي *شركت در آزمون* سراسري سال 1395 اقدام نمايند. 


*الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌ 
*

داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را بموقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.


1- مطالعه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام (دفترچه شماره 1) در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 (اين دفترچه از روز يكشنبه 18/11/94 از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور قابل دريافت است).


2- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org.


3- مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه‌ها به نشاني: http://dipcode.medu.ir براي دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ذيل:


     3-1- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي *ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال 1394 * و با عنوان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي.


     3-2- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي خود را از *سال تحصيلي 1391 تا 1393* اخذ نموده‌اند.  


*تبصره:* دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي سال‌هاي 1391 تا 1393 مي‌بايست طبق بند 3 فوق اقدام نموده و دانش‌آموزان پيش‌دانشگاهي سال 1394 كه در خردا ماه سال 95 فارغ‌التحصيل مي‌شوند، لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه اقدام به اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون در تاريخ 1395/4/14 مراجعه نمايند.


*تذكر مهم:* داوطلباني كه مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش‌دانشگاهي (هر دو مورد) هستند، توجه داشته باشند مي‌بايست از سامانه فوق دو كد سوابق تحصيلي دريافت نمايند.


4- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر (94/11/19 لغايت 94/11/28).


5- پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان بر اساس برنامه زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك.


6- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.


*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* 


ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال 1395 و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور بر اساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور امكان‌پذير است؛ لذا داوطلبان لازم است كه ابتدا دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام را مطالعه نموده و در صورت واجد شرايط بودن، نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام در آزمون به شرح ذيل، اقدام كنند و سپس مراحل بعدي را به انجام برسانند.


*1- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1395:
*

متقاضيان ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1395، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان، ضمن مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي، مقررات وظيفه عمومي، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط ثبت‌نام اتباع غير ايراني و توضيحات مربوط به سهميه ايثارگران كه در اين دفترچه راهنما درج شده است، در صورتي كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.


*2- پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري:* 


با توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه ثبت‌نام منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به وسيله كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال است، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان و پرداخت مبلغ 180.000 (صد و هشتاد هزار) ريال به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري (شماره سريال 12 رقمي) اقدام نمايند. 


*تبصره 1-* با توجه به اينكه مقرر گرديده در مراحل مختلف فرآيند اين آزمون خدماتي از طريق ارسال پيام كوتاه به داوطلبان ارائه شود، داوطلباني كه تمايل به استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه دارند با انتخاب گزينه مربوط و پرداخت مبلغ 5.000 (پنج هزار) ريال به عنوان هزينه استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه، مي‌توانند از اين خدمات استفاده نمايند.


*تبصره 2-* هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي پنجگانه شامل گروه آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2 (علوم تجربي)، گروه آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه آزمايشي 5 (زبان‌هاي خارجي) گردد.


*تبصره 3-* چنانچه داوطلبي متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (با توجه به توضيحات تبصره 4 ذيل) ‌باشد، لازم است كه به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي، مبلغ 180.000 (صد و هشتاد هزار) ريال ديگر نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد.

*
تبصره 4-* منظور از ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي بدين صورت است كه داوطلب مي‌تواند علاوه بر انتخاب يكي از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي يا علوم انساني) به عنوان گروه آزمايشي اصلي در گروه آزمايشي هنر و زبان خارجي نيز متقاضي شود؛ به عبارت ديگر، هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند به طور همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني شركت نمايد.


*تبصره 5-* چنانچه داوطلبي علاقه‌مند به شركت در گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام‌نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي باشد، لازم است كه نسبت به پرداخت مبلغ 92.000 (نود و دو هزار) ريال ديگر نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد.


*تبصره 6-* در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي، توضيحات لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد. 


*تبصره 7-* در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه‌هاي فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي تهران، به اطلاع مي‌رساند كه در صورت اخذ مجوزهاي قانوني از مراجع ذيصلاح توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش براي پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌هاي فوق، موضوع در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون يا در زمان انتخاب رشته اطلاع‌رساني خواهد شد.

*
تذكرات مهم:*


1- دارا بودن مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي *حداكثر تا تاريخ 1395/06/31* و يا دارا بودن ديپلم نظام قديم و يا مدرك كارداني (فوق ديپلم) براي كليه داوطلبان الزامي است.


2- دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه‌اي و كاردانش كه فاقد مدارك پيش دانشگاهي و يا كارداني مي‌باشند حق ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 را ندارند و در صورت ثبت‌نام در آزمون به عنوان متخلف شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد شد.


3- در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 پذيرش دانشجو در رشته‌هاي تحصيلي: آهنگسازي، ادبيات نمايشي، ارتباط تصويري، بازيگري ـ كارگرداني، طراحي پارچه، طراحي صحنه، طراحي صنعتي، طراحي لباس، عكاسي، كارداني هنرهاي تجسمي، كتابت و نگارگري، مجسمه سازي، موسيقي نظامي، نقاشي، نمايش عروسكي، نوازندگي موسيقي ايراني و نوازندگي موسيقي جهاني در گروه‌ آزمايشي هنر به صورت متمركز و با شرايط خاص صورت مي‌پذيرد؛ لذا توضيحات لازم در اين خصوص از طريق اطلاعيه‌هاي مربوط در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون به اطلاع داوطلبان خواهد رسيد؛ به عبارت ديگر، اين رشته‌ها از رديف رشته‌هاي مربوط به پذيرش نيمه متمركز خارج گرديده و اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي رشته‌هاي فوق در شهريور ماه سال 95 همزمان با نتايج ساير رشته‌هاي متمركز اعلام خواهد شد.


4- متقاضياني كه از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 64-63 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند، حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 را نخواهند داشت.


5- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1394 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)، در صورت ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 منحصراً مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره‌هاي غيرروزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه‌حضوري، پيام نور، غيرانتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين دوره‌ها گزينش خواهند شد.


6- براساس ضوابط، *دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1394* دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 95 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و ثانياً *حداكثر تا تاريخ 1394/12/1* نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند. بديهي است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند شد.


*ج) آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام:*


داوطلبان مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه دفترچه راهنما مدارك يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله فايل عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در دفترچه آماده نمايند.


*د) داوطلباني كه در زمان مقررنسبت به ثبت‌نام درآزمون اقدام مي نمايند:*


اين دسته از داوطلبان، لازم است كه با وارد نمودن اطلاعات درخواستي نسبت به مشاهده اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي و در صورت لزوم نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي براساس دستورالعمل به شرح ذيل اقدام نمايند.


    الف- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي نيستند، اجازه ويرايش كليه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود را دارند.


    ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند، اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛ اما اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.


*توجه: شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري، در دفترچه راهنماي شماره 1 آزمون درج شده است و هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام اين آزمون، به صورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك ‌‌سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور (سايت سازمان) و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد.*


ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org و يا با شماره‌ تلفن گوياي‌: 42163 (كد 021) در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.

منبع: http://sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=1&id=2444

----------


## saj8jad

بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور و همچنين ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نام *از روز دوشنبه مورخ 19/11/94 (نوزدهم‌ بهمن ماه 1394) آغاز مي‌شود و در پايان‌ وقت‌ روز چهار‌شنبه مورخ 28/11/1394 (بيست و هشتم بهمن ماه‌ 1394) پايان‌ مي‌پذيرد*؛ لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر براساس توضيحات ذيل براي شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 اقدام نمايند.

*الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را بموقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.

1- مطالعه دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام (دفترچه شماره 1) در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 (اين دفترچه از روز يكشنبه 18/11/94 از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور قابل دريافت است).

2- خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور‌ به نشاني: 

www.sanjesh.org.3- مراجعه به سامانه جمع‌آوري اطلاعات و سوابق تحصيلي داوطلبان آزمون سراسري ورود به دانشگاه‌ها به نشاني: http://dipcode.medu.irبراي دريافت كدهاي سوابق تحصيلي ذيل:

3-1- كد سوابق تحصيلي *براي ديپلمه‌هاي سال 1384 تا سال 1394* و با عنوان رشته‌هاي تحصيلي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي.

3-2- كد سوابق تحصيلي براي داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه* مدرك دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي خود را از سال تحصيلي 1391 تا 1393 اخذ نموده‌اند. 

**تبصره:* *دارندگان مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي سال‌هاي 1391 تا 1393 م*ي‌بايست طبق بند 3 فوق اقدام نموده و دانش‌آموزان پيش‌دانشگاهي سال 1394 كه در خردا ماه سال 95 فارغ‌التحصيل مي‌شوند، لازم است براي اطلاع از نحوه اقدام به اطلاعيه پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون* در تاريخ 1395/4/14* مراجعه نمايند.

*تذكر مهم:* داوطلباني كه مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي ديپلم و پيش‌دانشگاهي (هر دو مورد) هستند، توجه داشته باشند مي‌بايست از سامانه فوق *دو كد سوابق تحصيلي دريافت نمايند.

*4- ثبت‌نام از طریق سایت اینترنتی سازمان در زمان مقرر *(94/11/19 لغايت 94/11/28).

*5- پرينت كارت‌ شركت در‌ آزمون، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان بر اساس برنامه زماني مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي شماره يك.

6- حاضر شدن در محل‌ و حوزة امتحاني تعيين‌ شده در كارت شرکت در آزمون‌ و پاسخ دادن به سؤالات.

*ب) ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌* ثبت‌نام براي شركت در آزمون‌های کلیه دوره‌هاي دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي سال 1395 و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از*كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي* كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور بر اساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، منحصراً از طريق پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور امكان‌پذير است؛ لذا داوطلبان لازم است كه ابتدا دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام را مطالعه نموده و در صورت واجد شرايط بودن، نسبت به پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري ثبت‌نام در آزمون به شرح ذيل، اقدام كنند و سپس مراحل بعدي را به انجام برسانند.

*1- دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون سراسري سال 1395:
*متقاضيان ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1395، با دريافت دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون از پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني اين سازمان، ضمن مطالعه دقيق آن براي اطلاع از شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي، مقررات وظيفه عمومي، مقررات مربوط به ضوابط ثبت‌نام اتباع غير ايراني و توضيحات مربوط به سهميه ايثارگران كه در اين دفترچه راهنما درج شده است، در صورتي كه داراي شرايط مندرج در دفترچه ‌باشند، مي‌توانند به عنوان داوطلب در اين آزمون ثبت‌نام نمايند.

*2- پرداخت هزينه خريد كارت اعتباري: 
*با توجه به اينكه پرداخت هزينه ثبت‌نام منحصراً به صورت اينترنتي انجام مي‌شود، داوطلبان لازم است به وسيله كارت‌هاي عضو شبكه بانكي شتاب كه پرداخت الكترونيكي آنها فعال است، با مراجعه به پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان و پرداخت *مبلغ 180.000 (صد و هشتاد هزار) ريال* به عنوان وجه ثبت‌نام شركت در آزمون، نسبت به دريافت اطلاعات كارت اعتباري (شماره سريال 12 رقمي) اقدام نمايند. 

*تبصره 1-* با توجه به اينكه مقرر گرديده در مراحل مختلف فرآيند اين آزمون خدماتي از طريق ارسال پيام كوتاه به داوطلبان ارائه شود، داوطلباني كه تمايل به استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه دارند با انتخاب گزينه مربوط و پرداخت *مبلغ 5.000 (پنج هزار) ريال به عنوان هزينه استفاده از خدمات پيام كوتاه*، مي‌توانند از اين خدمات استفاده نمايند.

*تبصره 2-*هر داوطلب مطابق ضوابط آزمون مي‌تواند متقاضي شركت در يكي از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي پنجگانه شامل گروه آزمايشي يك (علوم رياضي و فني)، گروه آزمايشي 2 (علوم تجربي)، گروه آزمايشي 3 (علوم انساني)، گروه آزمايشي 4 (هنر) و گروه آزمايشي 5 (زبان‌هاي خارجي) گردد.

*تبصره 3-* چنانچه داوطلبي *متقاضي ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي (با توجه به توضيحات تبصره 4 ذيل)* ‌باشد، لازم است كه به ازاي هر گروه آزمايشي، *مبلغ 180.000 (صد و هشتاد هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق پرداخت و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت دارد.

*تبصره 4-* منظور از ثبت‌نام در 2 يا 3 گروه آزمايشي بدين صورت است كه داوطلب مي‌تواند علاوه بر انتخاب يكي از گروه‌هاي آزمايشي (علوم رياضي و فني يا علوم تجربي يا علوم انساني) به عنوان گروه آزمايشي اصلي در گروه آزمايشي هنر و زبان خارجي نيز متقاضي شود؛ به عبارت ديگر، هيچ داوطلبي نمي‌تواند به طور همزمان، در گروه‌هاي آزمايشي علوم رياضي و فني، علوم تجربي و علوم انساني شركت نمايد.

*تبصره 5-* چنانچه داوطلبي *علاقه‌مند به شركت در گزينش رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه پيام‌نور و مؤسسات آموزش عالي غيردولتي و غيرانتفاعي* باشد، لازم است كه نسبت به پرداخت* مبلغ 92.000 (نود و دو هزار) ريال ديگر* نيز از همين طريق، اقدام و اطلاعات كارت اعتباري را دريافت نمايد.

*تبصره 6-* در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به *رشته‌هاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي*، توضيحات لازم در دفترچه راهنماي شركت در آزمون و اطلاعيه‌هاي بعدي داده خواهد شد. 

*تبصره 7-* در رابطه با نحوه اعلام علاقه‌مندي به رشته‌هاي دانشگاه‌هاي فرهنگيان و تربيت دبير شهيد رجايي تهران، به اطلاع مي‌رساند كه در صورت اخذ مجوزهاي قانوني از مراجع ذيصلاح توسط وزارت آموزش و پرورش براي پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌هاي فوق، موضوع در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون يا در زمان انتخاب رشته اطلاع‌رساني خواهد شد.

*تذكرات مهم:

*1- دارا بودن مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا اخذ مدرك پيش‌دانشگاهي *حداكثر تا تاريخ 1395/06/31* و يا دارا بودن ديپلم نظام قديم و يا مدرك كارداني (فوق ديپلم) براي كليه داوطلبان الزامي است.

2-* دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه‌اي و كاردانش* كه فاقد مدارك پيش دانشگاهي و يا كارداني مي‌باشند حق ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 را ندارند و در صورت ثبت‌نام در آزمون به عنوان متخلف شناخته شده و برابر ضوابط با آنان برخورد خواهد شد.

3- *در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 پذيرش دانشجو در رشته‌هاي تحصيلي:* آهنگسازي، ادبيات نمايشي، ارتباط تصويري، بازيگري ـ كارگرداني، طراحي پارچه، طراحي صحنه، طراحي صنعتي، طراحي لباس، عكاسي، كارداني هنرهاي تجسمي، كتابت و نگارگري، مجسمه سازي، موسيقي نظامي، نقاشي، نمايش عروسكي، نوازندگي موسيقي ايراني و نوازندگي موسيقي جهاني در گروه‌ آزمايشي هنر به صورت متمركز و با شرايط خاص صورت مي‌پذيرد؛ لذا توضيحات لازم در اين خصوص از طريق اطلاعيه‌هاي مربوط در زمان پرينت كارت شركت در آزمون به اطلاع داوطلبان خواهد رسيد؛ به عبارت ديگر، اين رشته‌ها از رديف رشته‌هاي مربوط به پذيرش نيمه متمركز خارج گرديده و اسامي پذيرفته‌شدگان نهايي رشته‌هاي فوق در شهريور ماه سال 95 همزمان با نتايج ساير رشته‌هاي متمركز اعلام خواهد شد.

4- متقاضياني كه *از سال‌ تحصيلي‌ 64-63 به‌ بعد، دو نوبت‌ در آزمون‌هاي‌ ورودي‌ (دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌) رشته‌هاي تحصيلي متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز پذيرفته‌ شده‌ باشند،* حق ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 را نخواهند داشت.

5-* پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1394 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)،* در صورت ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1395 منحصراً مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره‌هاي غيرروزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه‌حضوري، پيام نور، غيرانتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين دوره‌ها گزينش خواهند شد.

6- براساس ضوابط، *دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1394* دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 95 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و ثانياً*حداكثر تا تاريخ 1394/12/1 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. بديهي است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند شد.

*ج) آماده نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز براي ثبت‌نام:
*داوطلبان مي‌بايست پس از مطالعه دفترچه راهنما مدارك يا اطلاعات لازم مندرج در تقاضانامه ثبت‌نام، از جمله فايل عكس اسكن شده را براساس توضيحات مندرج در دفترچه آماده نمايند.

د) داوطلباني كه در زمان مقررنسبت به ثبت‌نام درآزمون اقدام مي نمايند:

اين دسته از داوطلبان، لازم است كه با وارد نمودن اطلاعات درخواستي نسبت به مشاهده اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي و در صورت لزوم نسبت به ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي براساس دستورالعمل به شرح ذيل اقدام نمايند.

الف- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي نيستند*، اجازه ويرايش كليه اطلاعات ثبت‌نامي خود را دارند.

ب- آن دسته ازداوطلباني كه *مشمول سوابق تحصيلي هستند،* اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات خود را دارند؛ اما *اجازه ويرايش اطلاعات سوابق تحصيلي را نخواهند داشت.

**توجه:* شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري، در دفترچه راهنماي شماره 1 آزمون درج شده است و هرگونه‌ تغيير‌ در شرايط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام اين آزمون، به صورت اطلاعيه رسمي از طريق‌ نشريه پيك ‌‌سنجش‌ (هفته‌نامه خبري‌ و اطلاع‌رساني‌ سازمان ‌سنجش‌)، پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور (سايت سازمان) و در صورت لزوم ‌از طريق رسانه‌هاي گروهي ‌اعلام ‌خواهد شد.ضمناً داوطلبان گرامي مي‌توانند سؤالات خود را با بخش پاسخگويي اينترنتي پايگاه اطلاع‌رساني سازمان به نشاني: www.sanjesh.org و يا با شماره‌ تلفن گوياي‌: 42163 (كد 021) در ميان بگذارند و از مراجعه حضوري به اين سازمان خودداري فرمايند.
*
روابط عمومی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## saj8jad

up

----------


## biology115

من حوصله نکردم بخونم در 

مورد معدل چیزی نوشته ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## optician

> من حوصله نکردم بخونم در 
> 
> مورد معد چیزی نوشته ؟؟؟؟؟


نه چیزی ننوشته... اینو فرستادن دهن ملتو ببندن درباره دفترچه :Yahoo (4):  دفترچه ندادن ... 18 ام هم تموم شد

----------


## saj8jad

> من حوصله نکردم بخونم در 
> 
> مورد معد چیزی نوشته ؟؟؟؟؟


نه متاسفانه در مورد معدل چیزی نگفتن  :Yahoo (100):  
ولی همچنان دارن تاکید میکنن که کد های سوابق رو باید هنگام ثبت نام وارد سامانه سنجش کنیم!  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط biology115


من حوصله نکردم بخونم در 

مورد معد چیزی نوشته ؟؟؟؟؟


دقیقا شرایط مشابه قبل و طبق اطلاعیه ای که قبلا در مورد تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی داده بودن هست , چیزی تغییر نکرده*

----------


## biology115

گویا قضیه خیلی جدی شده ...

قراره جدی تر هم بشه ...

----------


## saj8jad

> نه چیزی ننوشته... اینو فرستادن دهن ملتو ببندن درباره دفترچه دفترچه ندادن ... 18 ام هم تموم شد


نه مطمئنن امروز دفترچه شماره 1 روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار میگیره  :Yahoo (100):  

احتمالاً ساعت 18 یا شاید هم 19 دفترچه شماره 1 رو هم منتشر میکنن  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## elm10

Reserved

----------


## pedram7

معدل چی شد ؟؟؟

----------


## h.m2010

> نه مطمئنن امروز دفترچه شماره 1 روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار میگیره  
> 
> احتمالاً ساعت 18 یا شاید هم 19 دفترچه شماره 1 رو هم منتشر میکنن


دفترچه شماره 1 چیه؟

----------


## E-Beshkani

دفترچه کی میاد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> گویا قضیه خیلی جدی شده ...
> 
> قراره جدی تر هم بشه ...


در نهایت کد سوابق تحصیلی ما برای اون ها تشریفاتی هستش!  :Yahoo (4):  ، یعنی واسه خوشکلی هستش چون هیچ تاثیری در کنکور ندارن و اگر هم سازمان سنجش بخواد خلاف حکم دیوان عدالت رفتار کنه ، قطعاً دیوان عدالت اداری کل کشور باهاشون به شدت برخورد میکنه ، کشک که نیست  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mostafa7

خواهش میکنم بعد از خوندن این متن به کاری که میگم عمل کنید ! 
سرنوشت ما به تلاش ما بستگی داره الان . 
به هر کسی که میدونید موثر هست زنگ بزنید و پیام بدید و اعتراض کنید ! 
هر نماینده مجلس تو تعیین سرنوشت ما تأثیر داره . 
نذارید تلاش خانومِ فاطمه کریمی بی ثمر بمونه .*
یکبار برای گرفتن حقتون تلاش کنید ! 
تو صحبت هاتون ادب رو رعایت کنید و حتماً درباره ترمیم معدل هم درخواست کنید ( علاوه بر تأثیر مثبت یا حذف تأثیر معدل )

 دکتر لاهوتی : 09111442301
دکتر توکلی : 09121273532
دکتر عباسپور: 09127862086
دکتر ندیمی : 09123987100

دکتر توکلی از همه واجب تره ! حتما به همشون پیام بدین و زنگ بزنید ولی 
دکتر توکلی از همشون با نفوذ تره !*

----------


## Mostafa7

خواهش میکنم بعد از خوندن این متن به کاری که میگم عمل کنید ! 
سرنوشت ما به تلاش ما بستگی داره الان . 
به هر کسی که میدونید موثر هست زنگ بزنید و پیام بدید و اعتراض کنید ! 
هر نماینده مجلس تو تعیین سرنوشت ما تأثیر داره . 
نذارید تلاش خانومِ فاطمه کریمی بی ثمر بمونه .*
یکبار برای گرفتن حقتون تلاش کنید ! 
تو صحبت هاتون ادب رو رعایت کنید و حتماً درباره ترمیم معدل هم درخواست کنید ( علاوه بر تأثیر مثبت یا حذف تأثیر معدل )

 دکتر لاهوتی : 09111442301
دکتر توکلی : 09121273532
دکتر عباسپور: 09127862086
دکتر ندیمی : 09123987100

دکتر توکلی از همه واجب تره ! حتما به همشون پیام بدین و زنگ بزنید ولی 
دکتر توکلی از همشون با نفوذ تره !*

----------


## saj8jad

> دفترچه شماره 1 چیه؟


دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 1395 هستش آبجی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## h.m2010

> دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 1395 هستش آبجی


   دفترچه ی شمارهی  دو هم داریم مگه

----------


## saj8jad

> دفترچه ی شمارهی  دو هم داریم مگه


بله ، دفترچه شماره 2 مربوطه به کد رشته های انتخاب رشته و ... هستش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 30gig

به هر حال دیوان عدالت دیوانیه که حواسش به همه چی علی الخصوص سنجش هست!!

----------


## roshana

گفته کد سوابق تحصیلی !! 
تِمـــــــــــــــــــوم

----------


## arash r

> گفته کد سوابق تحصیلی !! 
> تِمـــــــــــــــــــوم


ربطی نداره :Yahoo (4): 
حتی اگه تاثیر معدل صفر هم بشه باز کد سوابق تحصلیو باید وارد کنی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## roshana

> ربطی نداره
> حتی اگه تاثیر معدل صفر هم بشه باز کد سوابق تحصلیو باید وارد کنی


چرا؟ 
 :Yahoo (21): 
وقتی معدل ربطی نداره 
چرا باید وارد کنیم؟ 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ah.at

> دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری 1395 هستش آبجی





> بله ، دفترچه شماره 2 مربوطه به کد رشته های انتخاب رشته و ... هستش




منو تو دیگه بابامون درومده تو این کنکور  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 

جیکو پوکش تو دستامونه  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 


رفع اسپم : این معدل هم که گفتن همش ظاهریه و تاثیری نداره دیگه .

----------


## E-Beshkani

> چرا؟ 
> 
> وقتی معدل ربطی نداره 
> چرا باید وارد کنیم؟


برای خوشگلی
همش فرمالیتس!  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

> منو تو دیگه بابامون درومده تو این کنکور 
> 
> جیکو پوکش تو دستامونه 
> 
> 
> رفع اسپم : این معدل هم که گفتن همش ظاهریه و تاثیری نداره دیگه .


بله متاسفانه  :Yahoo (101):  ، خدا لعنتشون کنه فقط همین  :Yahoo (2): 

آره معدل و کد های سوابق تحصیلی صرفاً نقش پـشـم قهرمان رو داره و لاغیر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -ava-

یعنی معدل کتبی سوم دیگه تاثیری نداره توی کنکور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یا پیش دانشگاهی منظورتونه؟
ی مدت دور بودم چ اخبار جدیدی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ah.at

> یعنی معدل کتبی سوم دیگه تاثیری نداره توی کنکور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> یا پیش دانشگاهی منظورتونه؟
> ی مدت دور بودم چ اخبار جدیدی



نه دیگه هیچکدوم تاثیر ندارن .

----------


## -ava-

> نه دیگه هیچکدوم تاثیر ندارن .


مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟

----------


## ah.at

> مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
> پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟



حکم دیوان عدالت بود که طبق قانون قرار بوده هر امتحانات سه سال دبیرستان کشوری باشه در صورتی که الان فقط امتحانات نهایی سال سوم کشوری برگزار میشه .

به خاطر همین دیوان عدالت حکم عدم تاثیر معدل برای کنکور های آینده ( از کنکور 95 تا ... ) رو صادر کرد .

----------


## Fatemeh4247

> بدين‌وسيله‌ به‌اطلاع‌ كليه‌ داوطلبان‌ متقاضي‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و شركت‌ در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال 1395 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري، مجازي و پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌ نور (آموزش‌ از راه‌ دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كدرشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي كه پذيرش در رشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه‌ ثبت‌نام‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ مذكور و همچنين ويرايش اطلاعات ثبت‌نام از روز دوشنبه مورخ 19/11/94 (نوزدهم‌ بهمن ماه 1394) آغاز مي‌شود و در پايان‌ وقت‌ روز چهار‌شنبه مورخ 28/11/1394 (بيست و هشتم بهمن ماه‌ 1394) پايان‌ مي‌پذيرد؛ لذا داوطلبان‌ مي‌توانند در مهلت‌ مقرر براساس توضيحات ذيل براي *شركت در آزمون* سراسري سال 1395 اقدام نمايند. 
> 
> 
> *الف) تکالیف داوطلبان‌ براي‌ شركت‌ در آزمون:‌ 
> *
> 
> داوطلب‌ شركت‌ در آزمون‌ بايد يكايك‌ اقدامات‌ زير را بموقع‌ و در مهلت‌ مقرر انجام‌ دهد.
> 
> 
> ...


کاش اخرش ی خلاصه کوچلو مینوشتی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -ava-

> نه دیگه هیچکدوم تاثیر ندارن .


مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

دفترچه ثبت نام رو از کجا باید دانلود کنیم ؟‌

----------


## ah.at

> مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
> پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟



خو جوابتونو دادم که .

شرایط و ضوابط ثبت‌نام در آزمون سراسری ۱۳۹۵ + دانلود دفترچه

----------


## ah.at

> دفترچه ثبت نام رو از کجا باید دانلود کنیم ؟‌



هنوز منتشر نشده .

----------


## -ava-

> نه دیگه هیچکدوم تاثیر ندارن .


مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟

----------


## -ava-

> نه دیگه هیچکدوم تاثیر ندارن .


مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟

----------


## biology115

> مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
> پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟


خواهر نمودیمون ....

----------


## Saeed735

دفترچه شماره 1 چی شد؟

----------


## saj8jad

*
دوستان دفترچه ساعت 23 قرار داده میشه*

----------


## saj8jad

> مگه نمیخواستن هرسال تاثیرش رو بیشتر کنن
> پس چی شده ک حذفش کردن؟؟


این قانون رو سازمان سنجش به اشتباهی اجرا کرده  :Yahoo (110):  و دیوان عدالت اداری این مصوبه تاثیر معدل رو باطل کرده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zahra99

درباره سهمیه ها چیزی نگفتن؟؟

----------

